# Venus optocs 9mm 0-D Aps-c lens



## Chaitanya (Feb 26, 2018)

Finally Ef-M system getting a new lens from 3rd party manufacturer.
https://photorumors.com/2018/02/25/venus-optics-laowa-9mm-f-2-8-zero-d-aps-c-lens-officially-announced/


----------

